# Aquajardin meet Date fixed For 20th Nov List Names PLSE



## John Starkey (23 Oct 2010)

Hi All,just putting the feelers out to see if we can have a get together at this great shop,it is cracking store with lots of planted tanks setup,the staff are smashing and i am sure Edward (Store manager)would be pleased to see all,i was thinking a saturday or sunday next month,the only weekend i cant do is 26th, 27th,and  28th as i am going on a photo shoot to Donna knook with some friends,

regards,
john.


----------



## Mark Evans (23 Oct 2010)

*Re: Aquajardin meet*

i'd come.


----------



## Garuf (23 Oct 2010)

*Re: Aquajardin meet*

Provided my loan is in my account I'd be more than interested.


----------



## amy4342 (24 Oct 2010)

*Re: Aquajardin meet*

Ooooo, I'd probably come!


----------



## Themuleous (24 Oct 2010)

*Re: Aquajardin meet*

I'd be up for it 

Sam


----------



## George Farmer (24 Oct 2010)

*Re: Aquajardin meet*

I'd like to visit.  Fancy a lift share, Mark?


----------



## Mark Evans (24 Oct 2010)

*Re: Aquajardin meet*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Fancy a lift share, Mark?



yep. we can sort it out.

Can we nail a date john?


----------



## Superman (24 Oct 2010)

*Re: Aquajardin meet*

I've not been to Aquajardin for a while or caught up with all you lot - I might pop down the road.

Let me know where and when and I'll try my best to be there....


----------



## Dan Crawford (25 Oct 2010)

*Re: Aquajardin meet*

I recon i'm in folks


----------



## George Farmer (25 Oct 2010)

*Re: Aquajardin meet*



			
				Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> I recon i'm in folks


Road trip!


----------



## andyh (25 Oct 2010)

*Re: Aquajardin meet*

probably count me in to!


----------



## John Starkey (25 Oct 2010)

*Re: Aquajardin meet*

Ok then,what i will do is ring Edward tomorrow to arrange a set day,then i will let you all know what suits him best,
regards,
john.


----------



## andyh (26 Oct 2010)

*Re: Aquajardin meet*

Been there today as I was passing, well worth a visit!
Several nice planted tanks and a fair amount of equipment and plants!


----------



## Steve Smith (27 Oct 2010)

*Re: Aquajardin meet*

I reckon I could make it   Would be good to catch up with you guys!


----------



## John Starkey (27 Oct 2010)

*Re: Aquajardin meet CHOICE OF DATES*

Dates for aquajardin meet will be one of these so we can meet Edward and Stuart, 6th,13,or 20th,November.

sorry its short and sweet i am knackered and i need my bed   ,
cheers john.


----------



## Mark Evans (27 Oct 2010)

*Re: Aquajardin meet CHOICE OF DATES*

i'm good for any of these dates.


----------



## Themuleous (27 Oct 2010)

*Re: Aquajardin meet CHOICE OF DATES*

6th or 20th good for me


----------



## George Farmer (27 Oct 2010)

*Re: Aquajardin meet CHOICE OF DATES*

20th is best for me.

Thanks, John.


----------



## Garuf (28 Oct 2010)

*Re: Aquajardin meet CHOICE OF DATES*

20th's the best for me, especially as I'll be making my own way.


----------



## LondonDragon (28 Oct 2010)

*Re: Aquajardin meet CHOICE OF DATES*

If there was a train station nearby it would be something to consider!!


----------



## Dan Crawford (28 Oct 2010)

*Re: Aquajardin meet CHOICE OF DATES*

20th is out for me i'm afraid, sorry folks


----------



## Superman (29 Oct 2010)

*Re: Aquajardin meet CHOICE OF DATES*



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> If there was a train station nearby it would be something to consider!!



Paulo,

I could give you a lift to and from Cheltenham station.

13th or 20th is best for me.


----------



## John Starkey (29 Oct 2010)

*Re: Aquajardin meet CHOICE OF DATES*

Hi All,i tried to ring aquajardin today but the phone number is out of order,i will keep trying,
regards,
john.


----------



## Luketendo (29 Oct 2010)

*Re: Aquajardin meet CHOICE OF DATES*



			
				john starkey said:
			
		

> Hi All,i tried to ring aquajardin today but the phone number is out of order,i will keep trying,
> regards,
> john.



Was fine yesterday when I placed an order, not sure what's wrong.


----------



## LondonDragon (29 Oct 2010)

*Re: Aquajardin meet CHOICE OF DATES*



			
				Superman said:
			
		

> LondonDragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks mate, but looks like trains to Cheltenham are scarce, 3 and a half hours to get there with two changes, that's a little too much for me


----------



## John Starkey (30 Oct 2010)

*Re: Aquajardin meet CHOICE OF DATES*

Hi Paulo,why dont you get the train to worcester and i will pick you up   ,

Right guys the date has been set for the sat 20th nov 2010,

if anyone who lives north of worcester wants to meet at my house at between 11-12 am,quick cuppa then jump into various cars and swan down to aquajardin,if you want to make it earlier then i dont mind,
regards,
john.


----------



## Mark Evans (30 Oct 2010)

*Re: Aquajardin meet CHOICE OF DATES*

earlier would be good. I've got a damn birthday party to go to at night.


----------



## John Starkey (30 Oct 2010)

*Re: Aquajardin meet CHOICE OF DATES*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> earlier would be good. I've got a damn birthday party to go to at night.



Ok Mark what about 0930 -10-00 am at my house then straight down to aquajardin ,
cheers john.


----------



## Mark Evans (30 Oct 2010)

*Re: Aquajardin meet CHOICE OF DATES*

sounds good mate.


----------



## Mark Evans (30 Oct 2010)

*Re: Aquajardin meet CHOICE OF DATES*

how long from your house is it john?


----------



## John Starkey (30 Oct 2010)

*Re: Aquajardin meet CHOICE OF DATES*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> how long from your house is it john?



30 minutes mate tops   .


----------



## Mark Evans (30 Oct 2010)

*Re: Aquajardin meet CHOICE OF DATES*

cool.


----------



## andyh (31 Oct 2010)

*Re: Aquajardin meet CHOICE OF DATES*

I think I can make that date! I will confirm asap.


----------



## andyh (1 Nov 2010)

*Re: Aquajardin meet Date fixed For 20th oct*

I can make it!

Whats the plan? 
Who is going?


----------



## Steve Smith (1 Nov 2010)

*Re: Aquajardin meet Date fixed For 20th oct*

Count me in   I can get the train to Worcester, if I can hitch a lift from the station with someone?


----------



## George Farmer (1 Nov 2010)

*Re: Aquajardin meet Date fixed For 20th oct*

I still need to pluck up the courage to ask the missus!  With me away from home most of this and next week....  my timing and delivery will have to be spot-on!


----------



## andyh (1 Nov 2010)

*Re: Aquajardin meet Date fixed For 20th oct*

i did the same thing! Timing is everything!


----------



## Themuleous (1 Nov 2010)

*Re: Aquajardin meet Date fixed For 20th Nov*

Count me in, what time at the shop then?  

Sam

PS - changed the thread title to Nov as it had said Oct


----------



## John Starkey (1 Nov 2010)

*Re: Aquajardin meet Date fixed For 20th oct*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> I still need to pluck up the courage to ask the missus!  With me away from home most of this and next week....  my timing and delivery will have to be spot-on!



Thats funny George   .


----------



## John Starkey (1 Nov 2010)

*Re: Aquajardin meet Date fixed For 20th Nov*



			
				Themuleous said:
			
		

> Count me in, what time at the shop then?
> 
> Sam
> 
> PS - changed the thread title to Nov as it had said Oct



Well spotted Sam   ,.


----------



## John Starkey (1 Nov 2010)

*Re: Aquajardin meet Date fixed For 20th oct*



			
				SteveUK said:
			
		

> Count me in   I can get the train to Worcester, if I can hitch a lift from the station with someone?



I will pick you mate,just let me know which station ok,
john.


----------



## John Starkey (1 Nov 2010)

Ok this the plan,for those coming from the north/north east and above worcester meet at my house at 0930 to 10am latest,and please dont be late as lateness is my pet hate   ,by the time we say our hello,s and leave my house i think we will be at aqujardin around 11-15 to 1130 am,please add your name to the list if you are a definite.

JOHN STARKEY


----------



## Mark Evans (1 Nov 2010)

JOHN STARKEY
Mark evans (coming with andyh)


----------



## andyh (1 Nov 2010)

JOHN STARKEY
Mark evans (coming with andyh)
Andyh


----------



## Garuf (1 Nov 2010)

Gareth Callear (Training it from Leeds).


----------



## John Starkey (2 Nov 2010)

Garuf said:
			
		

> Gareth Callear (Training it from Leeds).



Where are you getting the train to garuf ?


----------



## George Farmer (2 Nov 2010)

Can't make it so soon after almost 2 weeks away from home.

I'll be seeing some of the Aquajardin guys later this week in London, so it's not all bad.

I do look forward to visiting at some point though.  Can't wait to see their 'Dreamscape' display tank in particular...

Have fun and be sure to take looks of pics, please!


----------



## John Starkey (2 Nov 2010)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Can't make it so soon after almost 2 weeks away from home.
> 
> I'll be seeing some of the Aquajardin guys later this week in London, so it's not all bad.
> 
> ...


Oh George that's pants,never mind maybe after Xmas we can do something,
Cheers john


----------



## Garuf (2 Nov 2010)

Was going to be Gloucester, John. Where would be easiest do you reckon?


----------



## Steve Smith (2 Nov 2010)

JOHN STARKEY
Mark evans (coming with andyh)
Andyh
Gareth Callear (Training it from Leeds)
Steve Smith (Train from Leamington via Bham newstreet)

Just booked my train ticket.  I'll be hitting Birmingham Newstreet about 8:17am and leaving for Worcester Foregate on the 8:49am train, to arrive at 9:29am.  Hope that's OK   If Garuf or anyone else is coming via Newstreet, give me a shout 

There is one earlier train which gets into Worcester at 8:49am but I'd have to be on a train at 6:38am!  I'll do it if I have to


----------



## John Starkey (2 Nov 2010)

Garuf worcester would be better so you can be picked up by me,

regards,
john.


----------



## John Starkey (2 Nov 2010)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> JOHN STARKEY
> Mark evans (coming with andyh)
> Andyh
> Gareth Callear (Training it from Leeds)
> ...



Steve thats cool mate just call when you are 10 mins away and i will pick you out side,
regards,
john.


----------



## John Starkey (2 Nov 2010)

Hi all,i just had a PM off Edward who is manager at aquajardin,they are going to give us 10% discount on the day of our visit,so thanks very much Ed,
regards,
john.


----------



## Themuleous (2 Nov 2010)

JOHN STARKEY
Mark evans (coming with andyh)
Andyh
Gareth Callear (Training it from Leeds)
Steve Smith (Train from Leamington via Bham newstreet)
Sam Watson (I'll see you at the shop )


----------



## amy4342 (5 Nov 2010)

JOHN STARKEY
Mark evans (coming with andyh)
Andyh
Gareth Callear (Training it from Leeds)
Steve Smith (Train from Leamington via Bham newstreet)
Sam Watson (I'll see you at the shop )
Amy James (meet you at the shop)
Vivian Nicholas


----------



## John Starkey (11 Nov 2010)

Hi All,no more members willing to have a nice day out,its a great store with loads of planted stuff,there must be more than 8 members in the midlands   ,

regards,
john.


----------



## John Starkey (13 Nov 2010)

*Re: Aquajardin meet Date fixed For 20th Nov*



			
				Themuleous said:
			
		

> Count me in, what time at the shop then?
> 
> Sam
> 
> PS - changed the thread title to Nov as it had said Oct



By the time i pick up Steve uk and Garuf (don,t know what time his train is getting to worcester yet)i should think we will be at the shop for around 1045 to 11am,

regards,
john.


----------



## Mark Evans (13 Nov 2010)

Are you bringing your camera gear john? I'll be lugging my stuff along. lights etc.


----------



## John Starkey (13 Nov 2010)

Mark Evans said:
			
		

> Are you bringing your camera gear john? I'll be lugging my stuff along. lights etc.



You bet i am   ,i will have in my bag the 100mm 2.8 L macro,the lovely 24-105 mm L,the gorgeous 70-200mm L,10-22 mm wide angle,and the good old nifty fifty,plus my faithful 7D, i need to grow up    ,Mark you can try the video out on the 7D as i have never used it,

john.


----------



## Mark Evans (13 Nov 2010)

john starkey said:
			
		

> Mark you can try the video out on the 7D as i have never used it,



ok mate. Look forward to that. i'll let you try my 135mm f2 L


----------



## Gill (13 Nov 2010)

john starkey said:
			
		

> Hi All,no more members willing to have a nice day out,its a great store with loads of planted stuff,there must be more than 8 members in the midlands   ,
> 
> regards,
> john.




I want to come, but its my Little Boys birthday Weekend - 3 Day Celebration.


----------



## John Starkey (13 Nov 2010)

Gill said:
			
		

> john starkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Family always comes first with me too Gill,  never mind we can do it again in the summer,

regards,
john.


----------



## Gill (13 Nov 2010)

john starkey said:
			
		

> Gill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Summer of 2011 will be good, But depends if i am back in the uk by then.


----------



## Themuleous (13 Nov 2010)

Looking forward to it people


----------



## LondonDragon (15 Nov 2010)

Anyone from London going to this?


----------



## Garuf (16 Nov 2010)

Gonna have to pull out I'm afraid, It's put in an order for plants with PB or head to AJ, priorities! I'll organise a christmas meet here in leeds if people have interest. Scape comp, free things, swap n shop, that kinda thing.


----------



## a1Matt (16 Nov 2010)

Have a great time everyone going this Saturday   



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Anyone from London going to this?


Not me (because there are no direct trains).
I will be arranging a trip to the Southampton aquajardin for early next year.


----------



## tyrophagus (19 Nov 2010)

JOHN STARKEY
Mark evans (coming with andyh)
Andyh
Gareth Callear (Training it from Leeds)
Steve Smith (Train from Leamington via Bham newstreet)
Sam Watson (I'll see you at the shop )
Amy James (meet you at the shop)
Vivian Nicholas
Graeme Pack (almost certain, work might get in the way)


----------



## George Farmer (19 Nov 2010)

Have fun, all!  

Take lots of pics and please do try to get a group shot of you all if you can.  We're in the process of updating the UKAPS main site and meets like this make great features.    

Mark - you can take the lead on that as an ex-wedding pro; taking control of groups should come naturally!


----------



## Steve Smith (19 Nov 2010)

Looking forward to meeting up again.  It's been too long


----------



## andyh (20 Nov 2010)

Top knotch meet today! Good to meet you all! 

I really must thank they guys at Aquajardin for the hospitality! Especially Ed & Stuart who spent loads of time with us!
Plus Coffee and cakes what more could you want!


----------



## Mark Evans (20 Nov 2010)

andyh said:
			
		

> what more could you want!



my company?   

You da man Andy! 

Top day. The guys and gals @ AJ are brilliant. 

i'll update later with a pic or 2 and a few vids of feeding 350 rummy nose tetras


----------



## John Starkey (20 Nov 2010)

Thanks for coming along everyone,it was great to see you all again,Also thanks to Pete, Edward, & stuart and the girls at AJ,and thanks for the refreshments,i will get some pice up tomorrow,

regards,
john.


----------



## amy4342 (20 Nov 2010)

What a fantastic day, it was really great to meet everyone! The peeps at Aquajardin were as awesome as ever and the place is just amazing. Can't wait to see the pics and vids!


----------



## Steve Smith (20 Nov 2010)

Great day all! Thanks to everyone at AJ, and thanks agIn John for organising the meet up, and as always your hospitality  Still on a train writing this, almost home!


----------



## Mark Evans (20 Nov 2010)

if folks could post their pics here....

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=13759

This'd be great.


----------

